# Barcelona'92 15th anniversary event TODAY



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, that was a fantastic shot! If you are able to get footate of the re-enactment, please post it. BTW, that was one of the best summer olympics ever that I can recall. I read somewhere that he used a Martin Bow?


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

tacoben said:


> Yes, that was a fantastic shot! If you are able to get footate of the re-enactment, please post it. BTW, that was one of the best summer olympics ever that I can recall. I read somewhere that he used a Martin Bow?


I have read the bow was a Martin Mamba.

Enjoy the videos
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depo...e/ceremonia/elpepudep/20070726elpepudep_1/Tes
http://videos.abc.es/informaciondecontenido.php?con=1543


I also posted this in other AT sections to share that magic moment
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=530204
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=530202


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

JovenPadaguan said:


> I have read the bow was a Martin Mamba.
> 
> Enjoy the videos
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depo...e/ceremonia/elpepudep/20070726elpepudep_1/Tes
> ...


Thank you Joven.

Respectfully,
dbracer


----------



## jeffw (Dec 7, 2004)

Greatest Olympic Torch lighting ever!!!


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

that was cool.... never get tired of seeing that shot!!


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

So great to revive this thread :thumbs_up

Here you can see the moment
http://youtu.be/Uz4JjFUcpGs?t=5m35s

And here is a very recent interview. It's in spanish, but you probably can translate it easily with a web tool
http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/2013/09/04/actualidad/1378315852_468640.html


----------



## TheBowyer (Sep 23, 2013)

for a fact the org shot was made with a martin mamba recurve it was built in the martin damon howatt plant in yakima wa state we had a nice print in the front office


----------

